# Have You Ever Tried to Use Virtual Reality Glasses/Headsets?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2016)

Has anyone here ever tried to use Virtual Reality glasses?  I know it's been around for a long time, but I never had the opportunity to try it.  Curious to know what you saw and how you liked the experience.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm curious too but the expense is keeping me from trying them so far. I play games regularly on my Playstation 4, but I've found a couple that give me vertigo-type feelings due to the motion. Not all games I play do that though, thankfully. I'm thinking that the VR headsets might also produce this feeling for some games.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not sure what they do, but if they have a program where you are walking along a path or enjoying scenery,I would love it. I hate walking on my treadmill and this would be great for that. I bought a DVD a few years ago that I put in my little DVD player.Rigged it up as close as I could to the treadmill., it was filmed in a park in the state of Maine. It was really neat.sound affects also. Birds singing,etc. but I still was aware of my dismal surroundings. My treadmill is in the basement. No TV down there either. Yes,they are expensive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, I don't mean to really use it for gaming, just more like Ruth mentioned, a nice outdoor sensation or maybe flying through the clouds over some beautiful land.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2016)

Would love to try it, SB, but then again I probably would fall off the couch or something.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 4, 2016)

I had the early version of the Oculus Rift and gave the set away because it made me nauseous. I've tested a couple of the later headsets and still got a little queasy. They do have that effect on some people, but most I have talked to do enjoy using them. I honestly don't think VR will have it's major impact with gaming. I think it will be used more for what you all have mentioned, taking a virtual trip to places. Kind of like a very enhanced viewmaster ! Once the headsets come down in price (and they will), I'm guessing that cruise liners and resorts will bombard users with awesome images of what they have to offer.


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 6, 2021)

Agree with your comments, MarkinPhx. Headsets are getting less expensive I understand.  The currently popular Oculus Quest 2 is $299 and highly rated.  VR has been slow to catch on but people are learning that there are many other ways to use it other than for gaming.  Content has been developed to attract those who do not wish to play games but do like to walk, exercise, meditate, visit faraway places, etc.  I'm very tempted to get the Quest 2 but a big negative for me is that Facebook (Meta) owns Oculus.  It's bad enough that FB is on my computer.  I don't want to allow them into my head and my home.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 6, 2021)

Nope!  Not interested.  Right now I am trying to figure out why my VOID phone can phone out but no one can phone in.  Maybe this is a blessing considering all the "crap" incoming calls I have received over the last few years.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes, held my interest for a good 15 minutes.  Much longer for the grandkids.


----------

